# Livery in/around glasgow



## maaria89 (9 April 2013)

I was wondering if anyone new of a DIY/assisted DIY livery in the southside of glasgow?
preferably a quiter yard and definitely not a riding school
i was looking for the clarkston/newton mearns/east kilbride area or there a bouts
thanks


----------



## blood_magik (9 April 2013)

There's one in newton mearns that isn't a riding school - I remember seeing an advert for it at dripps mill but I can't for the life of me remember the name. 
I can check on thursday when I'm up for my feed if you'd like?


----------



## maaria89 (9 April 2013)

That would be brilliant, thanks so much!!
This is my first horse so i've a lot to learn!


----------



## blood_magik (9 April 2013)

no worries - will have a look at the notice board and PM you.


----------



## Emilieu (9 April 2013)

There's spaces at my old yard in east kilbride - happy to pm you all the info if you want or contact weesophz on here as she is still there! Think there is space at the yard just down from mine as well, still in ek. In fact there's tons round here now I start thinking about it! Happy to send on names and numbers x


----------



## maaria89 (10 April 2013)

That would be great Emilieu
If you could send me any info you've got i'll start phoning around. I really need to move from the yard im at ASAP!
Thanks again


----------



## Emilieu (11 April 2013)

Maaria can you pm me your email please I can't pm from my phone x


----------



## Emilieu (12 April 2013)

Hey it keeps saying sending failed, here is the info anyway! 

These are the ones I know of round my way. Sorry if any of the numbers are wrong, *I just got them from google.Newhouse (my old yard) very friendly place but not massively well maintained, a few changes since I was there last. Summer turnout is awesome, winter turn out is terrible.*07939636977.
South cathkin. I hack past here a lot. They have a big indoor school. Always seems busy but friendly. *Not sure how good the turnout is, there are always horses out but fields look pretty bare.
01416341469

Kittochside. This is the number of the cattery not sure if its the same for livery. I hack past here a lot too. Horses look happy, I've never seen the yard itself tho.01355263230

Carol watts is just down from me. Again I go past a lot but havent been on the yard. *I think this is the number*01355263230.

I have a friend at mid drummloch. Facilities are good and they run a lot of competitions.01357 300 273

Other names to google depending how far out you want to go are West Kype, meadow head, blue faulds and andrew hendersons.Good luck! Hope you find somewhere that suits, shame there's no room on my wee yard *Emma x


----------



## pipwat (12 April 2013)

You also have bents farm which is opposite bluefaulds and andrews sister at caldergreen farm. im also sure ardochrigg were advertising diy


----------



## maaria89 (13 April 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to look into all the ones you have mentioned! It just takes so much time! X


----------



## pipwat (13 April 2013)

Totally agree having just moved myself and its also a bit of a gamble


----------

